# Wo fängt "harte Fahrweise" an?



## Blackholez (10. Februar 2004)

Hi, 

na da ich nun echt lange auf meine Sau warte. 
(Liegt nicht an Jürgen musst erst 2 monate mit Rauchen aufhören vor dem bestellen.)
ja auf alle Fälle kann ich die FAQs langsam auswendig ich mein man bereitet sich ja auf den Nachwuchs vor. 
Ja und jetzt die Sache mit den Steuersätzen

...bei harter Fahrweise sollen Steuersätzen mit hohem Flansch verwendet werden. 
Tja jetzt die Frage was sind Anhaltspunkte dafür wo harte Fahrweise anfängt?

cu mal


----------



## [email protected]!t (10. Februar 2004)

Blackholez schrieb:
			
		

> Tja jetzt die Frage was sind Anhaltspunkte dafür wo harte Fahrweise anfängt?
> cu mal



wie mit deinem körper... ab da wo du besser protektoren tragen solltest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (10. Februar 2004)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> wie mit deinem körper... ab da wo du besser protektoren tragen solltest



Schwerre Frage-Relativ is hier das Stichwort..aber ich schlaf sogar mit Protektoren-also das is gllaub ich kein guter Maßstab.
Das Gewicht is auf alle Falle wichtig-die Belastungen sind fürs Bike ungleich höher wenn du 90 kg statt 60 wiegst.
Dropst du oft? Und wie hoch?Fährst du DH Rennen?

So oder so - in meiner Anleitung steht drin das die Garantie nur mit hohem Flansch gültig ist-also erlischt bei einbau des FSA die Garantie, deswegen würde es mich auch interessieren was Lula dazu sagt.


----------



## Airhaenz (10. Februar 2004)

-----


----------



## kettenlutscher (10. Februar 2004)

Blackholez schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ...bei harter Fahrweise sollen Steuersätzen mit hohem Flansch verwendet werden.
> Tja jetzt die Frage was sind Anhaltspunkte dafür wo harte Fahrweise anfängt?
> ...



Da brauchst dir keine Gedanken machen, die 1.5 Steuersätze haben alle sehr hohe Flansche. da gibt es keine mit niedriegem Flansch, egal ob FSA, Race Face oder Cane Creek.

Nur bei den 1 1/8 Steuersätzen gibt es deutliche Unterschiede.


----------



## kettenlutscher (10. Februar 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> So oder so - in meiner Anleitung steht drin das die Garantie nur mit hohem Flansch gültig ist-also erlischt bei einbau des FSA die Garantie, deswegen würde es mich auch interessieren was Lula dazu sagt.



Das würde mich wundern...

denn seit neuestem bietet doch Alutech selber 1.5 Steuersätze an, die baugleich mit dem FSA Extreme Pro 1.5 sind.
Da wird sicher der Flansch hoch genug sein, sonst würde bei Alutech's eigenen Vorbauten auch die Garantie erlischen.


----------



## Airhaenz (10. Februar 2004)

Fakt ist in der Manual sthet min 25mm Flansch der FSA hat 21mm


----------



## Blackholez (12. Februar 2004)

@ air...

- Gewicht je nach Jahreszeit zwischen 76 und 83 kg
- ab 1,5 m wirds für mich hoch und die Hosen dann voll
- Rennen - lenzerheide und sonst zum Spass - bin ehr der ich fahr weils Spass macht Typ 

@ kettenlutscher 

ich seh es ähnlich  also wenn´s echt an 4mm hängt... 

mal schaun was Alutech dazu meint. Die werdns ja doch wissen 

cu


----------



## Airborne (12. Februar 2004)

harte Fahrweise ist imho wenn du Sachen fährst, die die Kumpel nicht fahren wollen.

Oder wenn du an dein Limit gehst - wobei da auch einfach dein eigenes Limit erreicht sein kann.

Beim Rahmen kommt's immer auf die Auslegung an. Ein FR oder DH Bike läßt sich von nem Treppenabsatz nicht schocken, ein CC-Bike dagegen wird hier seine Grenze erreichen.

Torsten


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Februar 2004)

@black..

Also für mich hört sich das noch nicht nach Hardcore an..Sollten alle solideren Standardparts auch weckstecken. Ausgenommen extreme Leichtbauteile oder Teile mit Konstruktiven Schwachstellen...
Aber ich kann hier natürlich keine Empfehlung geben-sonst bin ich nachher noch schuld,wenn was an deinem bike bricht und du dir dann was tust;-)

Noch ne lustige Private Anekdote: 
Nen guter Kumpel von mir hat nen Rotwild RFR3 mit Psylo und nen 2 Danger Hardtail(kleiner standard CC Rahmen) mit Judy TT.
er fährt mit beiden Geräten wirklich die exact gleichen Sachen uns auch geich oft, schon allein deswegen weil das rotwild ihn oft im Stich ließ..
Praktisch heisst das Rahmen und Gabel defekt im Rotwild das 2 Danger hält und hält  
Beim RFR3 war nen langer Riss im Oberrohr ausgehend von dem Langloch für innenliegende Züge......
Rotwild gewährte nicht mal kostenlosen Ersatz darauf- ~300 selbstbeteidigung waren fällig, weil das für die wie unsachgemässe Nutzung aussah!!! Der Junge wiegt 70kg springt auch höchstens 1,5m runter und fuhr keine Rennen  
Rockshox reparierte die Pyslo aber auf Garantie   Riss in rechtem Tauchrohr unten Innenseite nach Tablesprung. 
Aber das 2Danger Hardtail hält und hält;-)


----------



## CrunchRyder (12. Februar 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> @black..
> 
> Also fÃ¼r mich hÃ¶rt sich das noch nicht nach Hardcore an..Sollten alle solideren Standardparts auch weckstecken. Ausgenommen extreme Leichtbauteile oder Teile mit Konstruktiven Schwachstellen...
> Aber ich kann hier natÃ¼rlich keine Empfehlung geben-sonst bin ich nachher noch schuld,wenn was an deinem bike bricht und du dir dann was tust;-)
> ...



und wieder eine geschichte mehr, die mich von rotwild fernhÃ¤lt... obwohl mir die rfr's super gefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe (13. Februar 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> @black..
> 
> Also für mich hört sich das noch nicht nach Hardcore an..Sollten alle solideren Standardparts auch weckstecken. Ausgenommen extreme Leichtbauteile oder Teile mit Konstruktiven Schwachstellen...
> Aber ich kann hier natürlich keine Empfehlung geben-sonst bin ich nachher noch schuld,wenn was an deinem bike bricht und du dir dann was tust;-)
> ...




Kann ich nur bestätigen, schon nett was er mit dem 2Danger macht. BTW wie geht's mit deiner Genesung voran   ?


----------



## Airhaenz (14. Februar 2004)

Moe schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nur bestätigen, schon nett was er mit dem 2Danger macht. BTW wie geht's mit deiner Genesung voran   ?



- Gebt ihm gutes Material und Bender kann einpacken   -

Mit der Genesung gehts voran,hab halt den Arsch offen  , aber wenn der Doc sagt die Wunde sieht Ok aus, kann ich damit soweit leben , hoffe ich kann bald wieder mit 100% einsatz biken.


----------



## anderson (19. Februar 2004)

ich frag mich, wer im zweifelsfall recht bekommt. mir kann keiner nachweisen, dass ich hart gefahren bin. ich kann aber auch nicht nachweisen, dass ich nicht hart gefahren bin. was auch immer hart bedeutet.

seis drum, ich steh jetzt vor dem problem und werd kein risiko eingehen. daher meine frage: was gibts denn für günstige steuersätze mit hohem flansch?

haller


----------



## AlutechCycles (19. Februar 2004)

hi,
also steuersätze müssen folgendes erfüllen damit euer Rahmen Garantie behält:
1. Steuersatz mit einer Einpreßtiefe von 25 mm muß sein
2. und die Lagerschalen aus Stahl


Momentan erfüllen dies: Nicolai, Zonenschein, Chris King und ALUTECH


Im Anhang hier noch unsere Neuen


----------

